# Une invitation aux mélomanes francophones et francophiles



## itywltmt

_Texte en français - English text follows_

Depuis quelques mois, je maintiens deux blogues - un ici sur TalkClasical et "I Think You WIll Love This Music Too" sur blogspot.

À ccompter du 1er juillet, mon blogue Blogspot présentera des réflexions et commentaires _en français_.:trp:

Pourquoi? Bien, c'est assez simple: j'ai fait un survol des blogues en français sur le sujet de la musique classique, et je n'en ai pas trouvé beaucoup. Peut-être suis-je un internaute mal léché... Quoiqu'il en soit, il doit bien y avoir de la place pour un blogue de plus…

Ainsi donc, l'invitation est lancée: visitez ma page d'accueil française à l'adrese suivante:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/p/quoi-de-neuf-sur-itywltmt-ma-page.html

... et furetez mes montages musicaux, réflexions et autres singeries qui sauront sûrement vous divertir!

Vos idées, commentaires, etc sont les bienvenus, soit ici, soit sur ITYWLTMT.

=============================​
Starting July 1st, my Blogspot blog will now have posts _in French_, so I can share my montages and musings with French-speaking (and French-loving) music enthusiasts.

If you are looking for French language content on classical music, or looking for a way to use some of that "best high school French" that you haven't used since high school, please visit "I Think You WIll Love This Music Too".

Comments and ideas welcome!

Musicalement vôtre / Musically yours:tiphat: 
Pierre


----------

